# Der Selfmade Thread!



## Flo-Designs (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab mir gedacht ich mach mal einen Thread auf bei dem Ihr alle Eure Selbstgebastelten Sachen reinstellen könnt. Ob es ein selbstgeschweister Rahmen ist oder eine Kettenführung, Fender, und und und...

Dass könnt Ihr alles hier reinstellen!

Ich hab da auch mal was gebastelt!

Grüße
flo


----------



## SpongeBob (26. Februar 2007)

Hmm. Ein Fender mit Kabelbinder gebaut. Sieht gut aus. Vorallem farblich abgestimmt. Gefällt mir.

Aber das setzt sich doch nach einiger Zeit richtig zu, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-Designs (26. Februar 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Hmm. Ein Fender mit Kabelbinder gebaut. Sieht gut aus. Vorallem farblich abgestimmt. Gefällt mir.
> 
> Aber das setzt sich doch nach einiger Zeit richtig zu, oder?



Also da Du es gerade erwähnst, bisher konnt ich es noch nicht ausprobieren wie sehr bzw. ob sich der Fender stark zusetzt, aber vorher wars schlimmer, weil die Zugstufe und der Dämpfer immer voll Dreck und Schlamm zugesetzt waren. Aber ich denke schon dass es jetzt zumindest für den Dämpfer eine gute Sache ist!

Ride on!

Flo


----------



## Reitermaniac (27. Februar 2007)

macht optisch ziemlich was her   einfach mal ausprobieren ob sich das so setzt


----------



## Coffee (27. Februar 2007)

hab auch mal was gebastelt


coffee


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2007)

Hab mal einen Kettenspanner für mein Reaper gebastelt.......aber eigentlich wollte ich nur sagen das ich die gleiche Schere hab wie die Coffee 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2007)

Ach, eine Kettenführung für Speedhub hinten außen hab ich auch mal gebastelt.
Hier mal zum nachmachen.

G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (28. Februar 2007)

ich auch nur in weiß


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. März 2007)

Hier seid ihr besser aufgehoben und werdet erhört!!!

Klick!


----------



## decolocsta (9. Mai 2007)

pHONe du Spielverderber.....Flos Fluch soll dich treffen...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. Mai 2007)

Mein roter Arsch wird dich gleich im Gesicht treffen 









Im übrigen finde ich diesen x-Tra Thread hier ein wenig panne...
Erstens gibts schon so einen Thread, und zweitens ist so ein Fender nur Selfmade, wenn man ihn z.B. aus Carbonfasern und Harz selbst laminiert! Alles andere ist nur zurechtgebastelt bzw. improvisiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (10. Mai 2007)

Wie kannst du aus 4 Ärschen gleichzeitig furzen????

Aber so gesehen, recht du hast...


----------



## DH-Virus (10. Mai 2007)

@ Flo-Design Dein Rear-Fender hätte ruhig etwas länger sein können,wäre für Dein Shock besserer Schutz gewesen.
Hatte sowas in der Art mal für mein ehemaliges SCOTT-Nitrous gebaut, kommt auch bald für`s HighOctane.
Nachdem seit Ostern ca. 6-8 Schaltwerke am OKO dran glauben mußten,(z.Glück nicht meine) habe ich in den letzten 2 Wochen nen Schaltwerkschutz gebaut und werde davon sicherlich, nach einigen Tests ,einige bauen.   
Wer fährt zum DH nach WB?    Tschö Detlev DH-VIRUS


----------

